

Read it later for Places - visititlater

Imagine you're on holiday and found a good restaurant for dinner. To find this place later again, just get your iPhone out, hit the Visit it later button and eat well that evening. But there are so many other ways to use Visit it later: Mark the stores where you can get the presents for christmas, locate your car at a big car park, mark places you want to visit later when you're in a hurry, etc. Want to get notified when this cool app launches? Take a look at http://www.visititlater.com and stay in touch.
======
pmtarantino
I really like the idea. It is like Evernote for places :)

